# Uber app shuts off my music



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

It just started yesterday, the Uber app keeps shutting off my Pandora or Google play music everytime it goes on top. I tried un-installing it and Pandora and re-install twice to no avail. Has anyone experienced this? Any solutions?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Happens all the time. I just restart my music. If you are using an iPhone, just slide from the bottom and press play again. Annoying, for sure.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

Happens to me 10 times a day. I feel like my veins are going to explode. And then today for the first time, the Uber app ended the ride before I even left the starting point. I think It was because I was trying to turn the music back on first..ha ha

Had to call customer service to get his address...


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

All day long this happens. I just unplug and replug the USB quickly to reset onstar and it works again.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> All day long this happens. I just unplug and replug the USB quickly to reset onstar and it works again.


I-finally-solved-the-problem-yesterday...Every-time-the-uber-app-would-open-the-music-would-pause...So-I-went-to-my-Metro-pcs-store-and-she-told-me-I-had-my-WIFI-on,and-that-was-causing-the-problem,-and-she-was-right.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I'm-glad-you-got-that-worked-out.... I-don't-even-turn-wifi-on-in-the-car-because-my-vpn-doesn't- always-connect-automagically-so-I'm-all-mobile-data-all-the-time-thus-this-fix-is-no-fix-for-me. 8*\


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> I'm-glad-you-got-that-worked-out.... I-don't-even-turn-wifi-on-in-the-car-because-my-vpn-doesn't- always-connect-automagically-so-I'm-all-mobile-data-all-the-time-thus-this-fix-is-no-fix-for-me. 8*\


I-didn't-have-the-wifi-on-on-purpose-just-forgot-to-shut-it-off....I-have-unlimited-data.

Sorry-to-see-this-didn't-help-you,..You-should-call-your-carrier,they-may-be-able-to-help.


----------

